# Toolcats v Skidloaders



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So after demoing a toolcat with all the options, I'm tempted to buy one right now for snow and farm related things, but I figure before I spend all my money, I'd rather ask here.

Does anyone use a toolcat for snow removal? I have skids and payloaders etc for stacking snow, so thats not a concern of mine at the moment. What I am wondering is which is faster or better for snow? I like skids but at the same time with a tool cat you can go faster down the road, plus you have a dump box on the back so you could bring a shovel, salt, small blower, etc etc. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

beanz27;1589100 said:


> So after demoing a toolcat with all the options, I'm tempted to buy one right now for snow and farm related things, but I figure before I spend all my money, I'd rather ask here.
> 
> Does anyone use a toolcat for snow removal? I have skids and payloaders etc for stacking snow, so thats not a concern of mine at the moment. What I am wondering is which is faster or better for snow? I like skids but at the same time with a tool cat you can go faster down the road, plus you have a dump box on the back so you could bring a shovel, salt, small blower, etc etc. Anyone have any thoughts?


I want a toolcat with a track conversion for my snowmobile club...a year round tool.
I say if you can afford it, buy it. They are amazing rigs. 10x the machine a skid steer is IMO.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i have run JD skid steers for snow they all have their place
the tool cat is a sweet machine you can get a blower broom or plow straight or v or even a small pusher. you could put a salt spreader in the back too. if you have a lot of smaller accounts they would be awesome larger accounts then not useless but not as useful better off just buying a truck


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd like to use one for resi's and light commercial, along with my trucks. I think that would work pretty slick. But they are also 40k, my trucks are like 8k. Big difference. 

Anyone actually know the speed they go on the road?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

18 mph according to Bobcat.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

beanz27;1589118 said:


> I'd like to use one for resi's and light commercial, along with my trucks. I think that would work pretty slick. But they are also 40k, my trucks are like 8k. Big difference.
> 
> Anyone actually know the speed they go on the road?


Probably closer to 22MPH. My buddy has one that I sub for, it will handle a 10 foot Arctic sectional with ease. Probably one of the most versatile machines I have ever seen. His is set up with a 3/4 ton snow dogg spreader, with spraying capability as well. Switches out between broom, blizzard 810, 8 and 10 foot Arctic.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I would love one, but i was looking at one strictly for blowing....but i don't think it will keep up with a tractor and a pto blower. Ground speed would be a wash, but capacity to handle large volumes at higher speeds gives the tractor the edge for me.....but i am not ruling the Toolcat out yet.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

excav8ter;1589646 said:


> I would love one, but i was looking at one strictly for blowing....but i don't think it will keep up with a tractor and a pto blower. Ground speed would be a wash, but capacity to handle large volumes at higher speeds gives the tractor the edge for me.....but i am not ruling the Toolcat out yet.


5610 toolcat with the pto would work nice


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Been using one with a Kage system and a salt spreader for a couple years. Awesome snow removal machine. Great visibility and maneuverability. Just wish it had a better heater.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Buddhaman;1591094 said:


> Been using one with a Kage system and a salt spreader for a couple years. Awesome snow removal machine. Great visibility and maneuverability. Just wish it had a better heater.


That is awesome I would love to see that rig


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Buddhaman;1591094 said:


> Been using one with a Kage system and a salt spreader for a couple years. Awesome snow removal machine. Great visibility and maneuverability. Just wish it had a better heater.


Any chance you could post a picture? How big of a blade/pusher you got on the front?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We bought our toolcat five years ago. Very versatle, it has been reliable, and, by the way, the heater works just fine. We have a 10' blade, a 6' blade, a v plow, and a 60" hi flo snow blower. All the pieces come in very handy. We bought it for snow but use it all the time in landscaping as well.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

18 MPH unless you change out tire size. 

I'm with Herm, it is a very useful piece of equipment year round. 

If money weren't an object, I'd have at least 1 more. 

But then I'd also have a couple more tractors as well. lol


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just rented one for 8 hours runtime, and 24 hours out of the dealership. 5600 Toolcat with I believe an 8' bucket. This particular one is 32k, and has nearly all options and 800 hours. After using it to gross over $400 in just a few friends and a few flag downs, I've got to say this is one hell of a machine, and I will be looking at buying one. They are about perfect for residential accounts, fast enough to travel on road. Nice heater, having a radio is nice, having a passenger seat and a bed is a MAJOR plus, and easy on fuel. In the 7.9 hours I ran it, I used half a tank of diesel, which costed me $31 to fill back up. 

Beats my truck, and any skidloader I've used for snow hands down. Only complaints about it, 

1. Ride quality, you definately feel EVERY bump in the road, but being a loader, I expected it and it's not THAT big of a deal.

2. Wheel alignment indicator light is in a very dumb place, I'd personally put it on the dash instead of in a spot where you have to look out of your way. 

Very well thought out machine, and I will be looking at purchasing one very soon. BTW, they go 18.2 mph.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a toolcat the machine is great. I have a snox ex salter on the back and a western straight plow on the front , I also have the snowblower for it and the bucket. The machine works by itself and will do more than a truck with the proper operator init. I would recommened the machince to anyone.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

My city uses toolcats to plow sidewalks here and they don't do a good job in my opinion!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have a toolcat with 8' boss pusher, bucket and highflow blower. I would own more if I could.
Negative are:
Price
It was designed to work on farm not hard work 10 hrs a day so its important to keep and eye on things and good maint.
Lift height
It can lift 2000lb with counter weight and being careful. Some would like more.

Good:
Road speed 18mph
very versatile
visibility
pushing power. It out pushes our s205 no problem and does not have issues when we have ice underneath like the skids do.

Those are some quick ones. There are pictures in my picture thread.
We run ours in a tight route that does 8 buildings within a 2 miles stretch. Then it goes and does 2 miles of sidewalk. I know a truck could not complete the route and a skid would have trouble.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Price is a very big con. As is the lift height of them, but those are about the only real practical things I can complain about. I'd think they'll probably make them lift higher in a bit soon.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Glenn Lawn Care;1599759 said:


> My city uses toolcats to plow sidewalks here and they don't do a good job in my opinion!


Don't blame the machine, because it's the operators' fault. I can show you trucks that don't do a good job or loaders or shovels.



ryde307;1599781 said:


> We have a toolcat with 8' boss pusher, bucket and highflow blower. I would own more if I could.
> Negative are:
> Price
> It was designed to work on farm not hard work 10 hrs a day so its important to keep and eye on things and good maint.
> ...


Price is comparable or less than a brand new skid steer, at least the last time I checked, which was awhile ago.

I have a D series and it will lift a full pallet of fert or salt. A counterweight is a requirement, but it will. lol

One with an extendable boom would be awesome. But would require a longer machine and more expense, etc.



beanz27;1599939 said:


> Price is a very big con. As is the lift height of them, but those are about the only real practical things I can complain about. I'd think they'll probably make them lift higher in a bit soon.


I doubt it, unless they redesign the entire machine. They've been out for close to 10 years I believe. The only height difference was due to different tires and a suspension change.

Between Toolcats and tractors, they are far more productive than trucks. Wish I didn't need as many trucks in the summer.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Price seems a bit high even compared to a skid. We bought the only Bobcat skidloader we have (the others are Gehl, or mustang) last year, and if I remember right it's a 2009 or so S185 that we paid 18.5k for if I remember right. 

This Toolcat is a 2010 and they want 32k for it.


----------

